# Canari Cycling Tights



## wchevron (Sep 14, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with these.

Canari Spiral Tight w/prince pad.

Canari Spiral Gel Tights

Looking for something in the spring and fall in the high 40's to low 50's. Found some online for under $30.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

No experience with that garment specifically, but some experience with Canari. It's basically one of the cheaper brands (below Pearl Izumi, I think) but not badly made. They probably will work for those temps.

One point: many of us prefer tights without chamois, and wear regular cycling shorts underneath them. I do that both because I find it more comfortable, and it avoids having to wash the tights after every ride -- it's easier (and cheaper) to have multiple pairs of shorts rather than multiple tights.


----------



## wchevron (Sep 14, 2014)

Used to do the same thing years ago when I mountain biked. Always felt the tights would slide against th shorts and creep down my ass.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Seems like almost every time I see someone in Canari shorts, they seem ill fitting and stretched out. And as JC says, don't get tights with a chamois. Get a pair of Pearl Izumi bib tights.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a pair Canari Echelon Gel Tights. I like them, but like others have said, I ride with cycling shorts and wear my running tights over them more often.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Keep shopping. Maybe try to get your budget up a little more and get bibs from say PI or something. There are really good deals out there right now. 

I DON'T wear bib shorts under tights. Almost all companies have the same pad in their tights, and to me, wearing "your favorite shorts" under tights won't equal wearing just your favorite shorts because the tights will add to the equation. Another layer, sliding around, you'll wear your bib shorts out faster, more material around your waist and on and on. 
Maybe consider a knicker with a tall wool sock. Or thermal bibshorts with roubaix leg warmers. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## michaelcogburn.c (Nov 22, 2015)

Do not have experience with this particular cycling tights! But looks good, let's look out for some reviews and planning to give it a try.


----------

